# Como detengo un motor?



## Lavitara16 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hola a todos mucho gusto soy nuevo en el foro y espero no molestar con mis preguntas.

Queria saber si me pueden ayudar en lo siguiente:

Hace muy poco hice una valvula electrica con un motor a 12v dc, para efectuar el cambio de direccion se me ocurrio usar 4 ralays dos para un sentido y dos para el otro. Es decir al apretar la llave de dos posiciones, y pasando por un micro swich de final de carrera, le doy señal a el primer relay el cual conmuta +12v y a su vez este activa el segundo relay q lleva masa. Los otros dos relays hacen lo contrario para invertir la polaridad.
Seguramente existian mejores formas de hacerlo, la cosa es que uno de los finales de carrera me fallo (nunca me abrio el circuito) y el motorcito nunca se detuvo al menos hasta que su bobina se torno negra y olorienta jajajajaj (que triste para mi)
Mi idea es reemplazar los finales de carrera por un limitador de corriente o sea cuando hace tope la valvula aumenta la corriente y este circuito me cortaria la señal del relay deteniendose todo.
Se me ocurrio esto ya que tambien me serviria de proteccion si se me traba a mitad de camino.
Este es el motor que use es el de 78 rpm:
http://www.ignis.com.ar/products/pdf/mr8.pdf
Por si no se abre estos son los datos mas reelevantes:
Inom: 0.4A
Is de blokeo: 1.3A

Existira un circuito el cual pueda hacer esto?
Espero no molestarlos mucho 

Pd: soy estudiante de ingenieria mecanica no me maten!!!
 entiendo de electronica un poco mas de lo basico pero no mucho mas   jejeje
Gracias por su tiempo
Nos vemos


----------



## neutron0607 (Oct 15, 2006)

tu diseño de los relevadores se llama puente H y es posible encontrarlo en un integrado que te hace la funcion de los 4 relevadores pero en 3 cm2(L293b), fijate que en una aplicacion parecida tuve ese problema la no linearidad de los motores cuando inviertes el sentido de giro de un motor siempre tiene mas fuerza hacia un lado que hacia el otro. tu idea de limitador de corriente me parece buena,  yo sugeriria que le pongas ademas un indicador a tus microswitches en particular no es comun que fallen si son nuevos, pero es conveniente que cuando mandas cerrar o abrir tu valvula se encienda un led, y que se apague cuando el microswich haya tocado el final de carrera, no debe tardar muchos segundos en hacer eso. y asi te das cuenta  cuando tu valvula ejecuto satisfactoriamente la orden.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 15, 2006)

La resistencia sensora R1 detecta cuando el motor consume demasiado.

Es facil, el transistor no se activara si entre base-emisor no hay una tension superior de 0,6V.
En ese momento circulara una  corriente de colector hacia masa y activara este rele o lo que necesites.

Si quieres que la resistencia este a positivo para que la corriente salga de positivo, o sea  lo contrario, deberas cambiar el transistor y poner un BD438 y todo a positivo. 


Como no me da la gana de hacerte todo el trabajo a qui tienenes los calculos para buscar R1


R1= 0.6V/Imax

Potencia disipada por la resistencia PR1=Imax^2 * R1

valos comerciales 1W,2W,3W,  7W,12W son baratas tranquilo

Si no la tienen puedes hacerla arrollando un cable esmaltado  en un soporte, por ejemplo un trozo de tubo o un madero.

Para ello debes buscar en el formulario el calculo de resistencia de un hilo de cobre y tiene que ser algo asi como

R=Ro longitud/ seccion^2  si no me equivoco, hay la memoria||||
Ro=0.0172

veras que con un metro o menos te la fabricas y muy barata.

Si tienes dudas pregunta....


----------



## Lavitara16 (Oct 15, 2006)

buenisimo muchas gracias!!!!

neutron0607:
Ese integrado ya trae solucionado el problema de potencia en un sentido u en otro?
Lo de los leds es buena idea, lo habia pensado antes de q se me derritiera el motorcito, pero no llegue ponerselos, quedara para el nuevo diseño!!

tiopepe123:
Tambien puedo poner un preset que se aguante esa PR1 en vez de una R1 fija verdad? y asi hago un ajuste fino
 creo q lo mio no es un puente H ahora que lo veo  pero es parecido. 
Al circuito q vos me das le van unos diodos no?

 Otra pregunta, puedo usar solo este sistema de limitador de corriente? y descartar los microswiches??? 
Pregunto porque el motor en su final de carrera aumenta su corriente, y a mi me conviene q apriete bien la valvula, por eso los micro tenian muy poco espacio para q apriete la valvula y luego se detengan, (muy mal diseño por mi parte).
Espero sus respuestas!!! 
Son muy amables muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Lavitara16 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ahh me olvide!!!
el rele J5 iria en serie con alguna señal de los demas reles para q me los desconecte???
Y detyenga el motor???
Otra cosita jejejej, una vez q corto, no volveria a reconectarse solo verdad? o eso depende de como haga el circuito en general
Perdon por tantas preguntas


----------



## neutron0607 (Oct 15, 2006)

el circuito de tiopepe es bueno no se me habia ocurrido el limitador, en su diagrama el tambien usa puente h  para invertir el sentido de los motores. Lo que te comento del L293 te sirve si tu  diseño incluye puente H ya que este integrado contiene 4 puentes H en  16 patitas y cada puente maneja 1 amper  y te ahorra muchop espacio. Si te interesa busca el datasheet en google. El problema de la compensacion de los motores solo se hace evidente si trabajas en el limite de la fuerza de estos, si tienes buen rango de ventaja no debe haber problema. cuando trabajas puentes H los diodos son  una  buena costumbre. Suerte


----------



## Lavitara16 (Oct 16, 2006)

Me parece un muy buen dato el del L293 por ahora no o voy a usar, xq ya lo hice con los 4 reles y consegui unos bien chiquitos y por suerte tengo espacio suficiente, pero si se me queman seguro opto por el L293 gracias,
Lo que pregunte antes no me quedo claro todavia asique sigo esperando sus respuestas asi no me quedan mas dudas al respesto 
Nos vemos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 17, 2006)

vamos halla.....



<<Tambien puedo poner un preset que se aguante esa PR1 en vez de una R1 fija <<verdad? y asi hago un ajuste fino

No debe ser una resistencia de potencia, si quieres ajustar con precision dentro de la sencillez del circuito debes fabricarte la resistencia.

P R1=0.6*Imax= 0.6 + 1.8A= 1W con eso queda todo esplicado, el potenciometro saca humo segurisimo.

Es muy, muy facil debes coger un cable esmaltado y lo arrollas sobre un soporte como un tubito o una resistencia ceramica (de un valor elevado >50ohm). Despies le aplicas una corriente fija, por ejemplo poniendole una alogena  de 12V y una vateria mides la tension sobre la resistencia. debes buscar esus 0.6V.
Si es superior rascas el esmalte y le sueldas un puente desde el esmalte hasta la patilla y mides t vas rascando hasta encontrar el valor.

Si es inferior debes añadir mas hilo.

Lo mejor es primero calcular los metros de cable necesario a partir de la seccion del cable con esa simple formula, esta en cualquier libro de electricidad o electronica.




>>creo q lo mio no es un puente H ahora que lo veo pero es parecido.
>>Al circuito q vos me das le van unos diodos no?

Es un pueste a base de reles, pero ojo como los conectas para que no hagan un cortocircuito. Tambien se pueden hacer con solo dos reles con un contacto conmutado y un tercer rele general para parar el motor.

Siempre que trabajes con reles y utilices transistores o electronica debe añadirse un diodo en paralelo al reves,  si al reves para que no conduzca. Eso es porque el rele en el instante de desactivarse genera una tension de varios cientos de voltios y poco miliamperior suficiente para destruir a la largo o a la corta el transistor, el diodo disipa la energia inductiva de la bobina protegiendo eficazmente el transistor.



Otra pregunta, puedo usar solo este sistema de limitador de corriente? y descartar los microswiches???

Si y es mas yo lo he utilizado pero debes tener en cuenta que desproteges al motor.
Una solucion en poner dos resistencias en serie y dos transistores, uno indica sobrecarga y el otro tope. 

Tambien debes tener en cuenta que en el momento de arrancar el motor consume bastante corriente y te puede dispara el circuito, una solucion es añadir una resistencia de 1k entre la base del transistor y R1 y ademas un condensador electrolitico de 22uF entre base y emisor. Estos valores son orientativos, la resistencia esta si que puede ser un potenciometro o una variable.




Finalmente debo indicarte que si el rele corta la corriente del motor automaticamente el transistor corta la corriente del rele pudiendose segun el circuito a activarse y pararse el motor, traqueteo marcha paro. Puede ser necesario algun tipo de memoria y rearme, ya sea con un tiristor o un rele realimentado


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 17, 2006)

con esto queda un poco mas claro.

Tiene marcha y paro

El rele J3 utiliza dos contactos uno para poner en marcha el motor y el otro como memoria

El otro doble sensor uno para final de carrera y el toro bloqueo o sobrecorriente.


Es muy importante que la diferencia entre corriente de maxima y el de arranque sean muy diferentes si   no falla.


----------



## Lavitara16 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok muy buenos datos, me quedo muy claro voy a empezar a probar todo y a hacerme los circuitos en papel asi veo si nada se me escapa, 
por ahora muchas gracias, cuando tenga listo, seguro volvere a preguntar, muchas gracias tio!!!


----------



## Lavitara16 (Oct 17, 2006)

Perdon jejeje
otra vez yo
Te pregunto lo siguiente:
Para circuito 1
*Q2 esta siempre cerrado por lo que al pulsar J4 alimento bobina J3 , se realimenta y J5 (normal abierto) comandado por J3 se cierra verdad?? estoy en lo correcto?

*Para que es J6?? 
Perdon q no entendi soy mecanico jejejeej


----------



## Lavitara16 (Oct 20, 2006)

Help me!!!


----------

